# Go Africa Hunting



## Outdoor85 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello from Go Africa Hunting,
The winter is off to a cold start in most of the country. I just moved to the Portland area from Wasilla, AK and just missed the blast of snow that hit them this past week. In Portland we just get rain, and rain, and more rain. 
I am getting geared up for the start of a long show season. I hit the road next week, and the madness continues long into the spring. No, I'm not complaining at all. I love the outdoor industry, and can't think of another thing I would rather be doing. 
I am the National Sale Manager for Go Africa Hunting, Inc. I have been spreading the word about this great company for some time now and I can't think of a better place to involve myself with then Archery Talk. I have a few other friends in the outdoor industry and they can't say enough about it. Glad to be here !! 
When thinking about planning your next hunting trip, I would highly recommend Africa. As a hunter in other areas of the world, I will be the first to admit, there "was" nothing like a rutting whitetail, at 10 years, with bow in hand. And trust me I've been near a few. I started my career in Pike County, IL working with the world renown Harpole's Heartland Lodge. No better place to get close to big whitetails. Since that time, I have been able to travel the country and see and also hunted for a lot of big game animals. But, I can honestly tell you, I have never been involved with a area that offers so much as Southern Africa. 
Take a look at our website. When your there, you will see all this trips that we have to offer. If you think that having a rutting whitetail or elk at 10 yards, Is a rush, well try having 10 different Bull species all within bow range. That's what I call a rush. Or, for you hunters that like to stalk, well, face to face with a horned animal that weighs in at over 2,000 lbs, and has been nick named, Black Death. I think I'm a kinetic Energy freak for a reason. !!!
Thanks all for your time, there will be more heading your way very soon. Thanks Again,

Josh Eichenberg
Go Africa Hunting
National Sales Manager


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Josh. Have fun here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

